# Samurai Jack is back in  2016



## Ryupower (Dec 3, 2015)

> Adult Swim is excited to announce that JACK IS BACK. Creator and executive producer Genndy Tartakovsky continues the epic story of Samurai Jack with a new season that will premiere on Adult Swim’s Toonami block in 2016.


----------

